# Why is everyone from Texas?



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

and Florida too? I only know of one other forum member in South Carolina. I feel so lonely....


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> *and Florida too? I only know of one other forum member in South Carolina. I feel so lonely.... *


Sorry man!
Us Texans aren't so bad...
give us a chance!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Adam said:


> *and Florida too? I only know of one other forum member in South Carolina. I feel so lonely.... *


Dont forget about California. Theres a lot of people there also.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Why is everyone from Texas?*



G_Funk013 said:


> *Dont forget about California. Theres a lot of people there also. *


I'm talking about in the SE region.


----------

